# How many GPA?



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

When using a liquid or water soluble fertilize, how many gallons per acre (water/ carrier) are you guys applying? I am applying 10 gpa withi herbicides but that seems a little low for a fert application.

Thanks,
Greenhaw


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd have to agree that 10/acre is low, the herbicides we used last year on the corn ground recommended a minimum of 20. Not sure I'd go much more than 20 though, unless you really like refilling the sprayer often.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Maybe I do it backwards, but I calibrate my sprayer on the volume it puts out at a certain pressure and calculate my coverage at a set speed. I know how much water I'll spray out and just add enough chemical to get the correct ratio. With the nozzels I'm running on the boom right now it's around 20 gpa. If I was doing fertilizer I'd change nozzels.


----------



## Green1340 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> Maybe I do it backwards, but I calibrate my sprayer on the volume it puts out at a certain pressure and calculate my coverage at a set speed. I know how much water I'll spray out and just add enough chemical to get the correct ratio. With the nozzels I'm running on the boom right now it's around 20 gpa. If I was doing fertilizer I'd change nozzels.


That's exactly how I do it too Mike. I spray a bit less,15 gal/acr. and I lower my boom a bit due to the small droplet size. I agree, if I was applying fertilizer I'd change tips to something with the desired application rate.
Steve


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I run about 25-30 GPA. I just can't run very fast (about 5 MPH), so to get 20 GPA of product mix at 7 MPH, I dilute it down. Depending on the field, I will run a lighter or heavier dilution.

Ralph

I forgot to add that I initially calibrated my sprayer like dubltrubl.


----------

